# 'Urgent' manure disposal in Southampton / Portsmouth area



## Lyndale (12 January 2017)

Hi, after being very lucky in getting the use of a couple of adjoining acres to our home (between Portsmouth and Southampton) so we could keep our pony and horse on site we now have a bit of an issue!  

We dont have the land the effectively manage the manure, but had found a company that would collect / dispose of it (albeit at a cost) with a grab lorry.  We have been merrily bagging it in 1 tonne builders bags and just called for the first collection, only to be told that they cannot offer the service they quoted for but a few months back!!  

Obviously we are at a loss, and desperately need to at least dispose of the bags of manure weve accumulated thus far, before working on a longer term plan b.  The manure contains no bedding or other waste, so is pure horse manure  but is not rotted to the point where it can be used.  

Does anyone know of any company of service that would be able to collect the bags of manure?  

Even if we had to pay extra for a company coming out of their normal area on top of a disposal cost  we just need a solution after being let down as weve already moved the bags by our drive for collection.

Any help, contacts or pointers would be hugely appreciated - everything is crossed that someone can help before we start drowning in the stuff


----------



## s4sugar (12 January 2017)

Have you visited the local allotments?


----------



## Sussexbythesea (12 January 2017)

Don't know if these would cover your Area but it does say East Hampshire. 

http://www.sussexmanures.com/about.php


----------



## PorkChop (12 January 2017)

I would put a post on your local facebook "sell all" page, as the manure is already bagged I would imagine there would be someone who would take it for free.

I use fresh horse manure on plants etc, it is only on bare roots that you can't use it.


----------



## Lyndale (12 January 2017)

s4sugar said:



			Have you visited the local allotments?
		
Click to expand...

Yep, no interest as it is not rotted down sadly, and given it is in 1 tonne bags they would not be able to collect anyway.  Thanks for the idea - sadly already tried...


----------



## Lyndale (12 January 2017)

Sussexbythesea said:



			Don't know if these would cover your Area but it does say East Hampshire. 

http://www.sussexmanures.com/about.php

Click to expand...

Yep also - not keen on stretching to our area and despite hopeful from what's on the web were not interested anyway - said to try allotments...


----------



## Lyndale (12 January 2017)

PorkChop said:



			I would put a post on your local facebook "sell all" page, as the manure is already bagged I would imagine there would be someone who would take it for free.

I use fresh horse manure on plants etc, it is only on bare roots that you can't use it.
		
Click to expand...

Had thought of this, but we have over 12 tonne bags so it would take a lot of people responding to take it and not really the right time of year.  What we need is a waste company or commercial user that can take all of it quickly even if we have to pay over the odds for them to do it.


----------



## Cecile (13 January 2017)

I have a relative who is a director of a haulage/grab lorry company, not in your area but have asked him if he can recommend anyone within or near your area.  No promises but if I hear anything I will forward on.
Only other thought I had is do you have some local farmers you can approach


----------



## Cecile (13 January 2017)

One other idea but again out of your area I'm afraid but worth contacting him to see if he can recommend anyone
Graham Bowsher
gbhayandstraw.co.uk

Sometime ago he quoted a friend of mine £100 12 ton load to remove dung heap


----------



## Kizzy2004 (8 February 2017)

We get our muck removed by a local farmer.  Ring round local farms, someone will possibly take it to spread on the fields


----------



## Psysquirrel (9 April 2021)

Lyndale said:



			Hi, after being very lucky in getting the use of a couple of adjoining acres to our home (between Portsmouth and Southampton) so we could keep our pony and horse on site we now have a bit of an issue! 

We dont have the land the effectively manage the manure, but had found a company that would collect / dispose of it (albeit at a cost) with a grab lorry.  We have been merrily bagging it in 1 tonne builders bags and just called for the first collection, only to be told that they cannot offer the service they quoted for but a few months back!! 

Obviously we are at a loss, and desperately need to at least dispose of the bags of manure weve accumulated thus far, before working on a longer term plan b.  The manure contains no bedding or other waste, so is pure horse manure  but is not rotted to the point where it can be used. 

Does anyone know of any company of service that would be able to collect the bags of manure? 

Even if we had to pay extra for a company coming out of their normal area on top of a disposal cost  we just need a solution after being let down as weve already moved the bags by our drive for collection.

Any help, contacts or pointers would be hugely appreciated - everything is crossed that someone can help before we start drowning in the stuff 

Click to expand...

Hi there Lyndale, 

We're looking to acquire some manure for our allotment. I know this post was from a while but if you're still looking to offload some, we'd happily take some off your hands.

Regards,

Scottie.


----------

